# bitte um Hilfe bei Bikeentscheidung



## zuggerschnute (12. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich würde mich ganz arg freuen wenn mir jemand im Mountainbike-Dschungel weiterhelfen könnte.

Möchte mir gerne ein MTB in einer Preiskategorie von 400-600  zulegen. Möchte es nachher für normale Straßen- und Feldwege benutzen und vielleicht auch mal die eine oder andere Tour durch den Wald hinlegen (wenn ich mich traue ).

Hab jetzt mal zwei Bikes gesehen die ich nicht schlecht finde aber leider kenne ich mich halt gar nicht aus...

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/mountainbikes/cube-access-wls-comp-fading-green/221825.html

http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopware/Scott-2010-Contessa-55-White-Brown_detail_8276_3.html

Taugen die Bikes was? hättet Ihr vielleicht noch einen weiteren Bike-Tipp für mich?

Gruß
zuggerschnute


----------



## karmakiller (12. Juni 2010)

Hallo, 
lies doch mal ein biÃchen im Kaufentscheidungsforum, da wird die Frage fÃ¼r 500â¬-Bikes nÃ¤mlich sehr hÃ¤ufig gestellt , da kannst du dich schon mal weiter informieren

was hast du denn genau vor mit dem Bike, wenn du wirklich eher auf der StraÃe und einige Feldwege fÃ¤hrst, dann brauchst du eigentlich kein MTB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuggerschnute (12. Juni 2010)

na ich hab vor langsam einzusteigen.. einfach mal schauen wie es so läuft und hin und wieder auch mal im Wald zu fahren. Aufgrund dessen will ich jetzt auch noch kein Vermögen in das Bike stecken.


----------



## karmakiller (13. Juni 2010)

ok, aber ich wÃ¼rde trotzdem lieber 600â¬ einplanen als 400 â¬, denn in der Preisklasse gibt es quasi nichts gutes, das als SportgerÃ¤t auch brauchbar ist

wenn du aber nur vor hast im Monat 2-3mal 15km zu fahren, kannst du auch in der Preisklasse etwas finden

Ich wÃ¼rde anstatt im Netz zu bestellen mich erst mal bei einem HÃ¤ndler in der NÃ¤he beraten lassen
oder hier im Forum wie gesagt stÃ¶bern um einen ersten Einblick zu bekommen

kommt denn auch ein gebrauchtes in Frage ?


----------



## Freizeitpferd (13. Juni 2010)

Hallo 

Also ich würde dir empfehlen, kein MTB über den Versand zu beziehen. Geh in einige Läden, lass dich beraten und fahre mal eine Runde. Nur wenn du dich auf dem Rad wohl fühlst, wirst du auch Spaß daran haben. Ansonsten sind auch EUR 400 zu viel. 

Und dann die Frage: was wiegst du? was traust du dir im Gelände (Alltag) zu? Und wie oft wirst du wohl fahren? Davon ist abhängig, was dein Rad/Rahmen/Komponenten vertragen müssen.
Du hast dir zwei Damenräder ausgesucht. Bist du sicher, dass du das auch brauchst? 

 Wichtig: Achte auch aufs Radgewicht. Es macht einen großen Unterschied, ob du 9 oder 14kg im Wald fährst. Setz dich mal auf beides drauf, um den Unterschied zu spüren. Ich habe Beides und weiß, dass der Spaßfaktor um einiges höher mit einem leichten Rad ist.

Wenn du wirklich ins Gelände willst, überlege dir, ob du dir nicht ein gutes Gebrauchtes kaufst. Das ist manchmal besser als ein neues Billiges bei dem du den Spaß nicht findest. 

  Alles Gute für den Kauf


----------



## Honigblume (13. Juni 2010)

Wird aber schwierig mit einem 9-kg Rad in der Preiskategorie.

Hast du einen Decathlon Laden bei dir in der Nähe? Denke da ans Rockrider 8.1, tolles Preis-/ Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## Freizeitpferd (13. Juni 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Wird aber schwierig mit einem 9-kg Rad in der Preiskategorie.



Da hast du vielleicht Recht und deshalb schlage ich ja auch vor, nach einem Gebrauchten zu gucken. 
Denn ein Rad für EUR 400 zu kaufen, auf dem es keinen Spass bringt zu fahren, weil es nicht wirklich passt oder sehr schwer ist oder ... . 
Ebay ist voll mit solchen Rädern.


----------



## Honigblume (13. Juni 2010)

Tschuldigense 
Das mit dem Gebrauchten hab ich überlesen....


----------



## zuggerschnute (19. Juni 2010)

hey erst mal vielen Dank für eure ganzen Infos!! das hilft bereits etwas weiter und ich weiß worauf ich zu achten habe.

Möchte das Rad eigentlich nur hin und wieder mal benutzen und den Tipp mit dem Decatlon Rad find ich gut. Hatte es letzte Woche gesehen als ich in dem Laden war und fand es gar nicht schlecht, ließ sich auch gut fahren. War mir allerdings unsicher ob es auch was taugt.

Es muss absolut kein neues Rad sein jedoch hatte ich immer die Befürchtung dass ich bei einem gebrachten Rad auf die Nase fallen kann weil es schon sehr runter gefahren/beansprucht sein könnte....

Mal sehen für was ich mich dann schlussendlich entscheiden werde.

Euch nochmals vielen lieben dank!!


----------



## Kate du Pree (20. Juni 2010)

Welche Rahmengröße soll es denn sein?


----------



## zuggerschnute (21. Juni 2010)

also ich denke ich benötige einen Rahmengröße von 18 denn ich bin 1,70 m groß und bei den Cube-Rädern ist das dann mal so angegeben.
Bei meinem Trekkingrad hab ich ne Rahmenhöhe von 52 und somit ne Größe 28


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (21. Juni 2010)

ich bin auch 1,70 und fahre 16 zoll (beim ht , wie beim fully - nur beim cube enduro 17 ) . bei 18 ist mir das oberrohr deutlich zu lang .... fahr´unbedingt probe , sonst gibts ein böses erwachen .. tabellen sagen viel- musst du echt ausprobieren !!!!!! greez , k.


----------



## zuggerschnute (21. Juni 2010)

ja ich werde wirklich mal ein paar Shops abklappern und die Bikes Probe fahren und dann wird sich wohl erst richtig zeigen ob es passt oder nicht.
Mal schauen worauf es dann mal raus läuft


----------



## Nevibikerin (21. Juni 2010)

Schau mal hier:
Solide Bikes wo sich auch der Preis im Rahmen hält.


----------



## lillifee1975 (21. Juni 2010)

Optisch schön sind auf jeden Fall die Scott Contessa Modelle  ;-)


----------



## cmg20 (22. Juni 2010)

Hey,

also wenn ich aus den beiden oben genannten RÃ¤dern aussuchen mÃ¼sste, wÃ¼rd ich mich fÃ¼rs Cube entscheiden. Erstens, weil es minimal besser ausgestattet ist und zweitens, weil ich mechanischen Scheibenbremsen (Finger weg, nur hydraulisch!) mit Namen "Tektro Novela" ehrlich gesagt keinen Meter Ã¼ber den Weg traue. An einem Rad mit Gesamtpreis von â¬ 420,- haben Scheibenbremsen nix zu suchen - das kann nix gescheites sein, wenn man bedenkt, dass halbwegs vernÃ¼ftige Exemplare bei ca. â¬ 100,- (neu, aber im Sonderangebot) anfangen. Dann hast du aber nur die Bremsen - von Rahmen, Schaltung und Gabel ist noch keine Rede! Die Rechnung geht nicht ganz auf... Da ist man mit Felgenbremsen deutlich besser bedient und ich glaube, die Shimano V-Brakes am Cube sind da ganz okay.
Was das Scott wiegt, weiÃ man nicht so genau. Die 13kg vom Cube gehen grade noch so fÃ¼r die Preisklasse, wobei das schon ganz schÃ¶n schwer ist... 

Ganz generell schlieÃ ich mich aber denjenigen an, die zum einen empfehlen, â¬ 600,- statt â¬ 400,- auszugeben und zum anderen, dich bei den gebrauchten RÃ¤dern umzusehen. Und es muss bei 1,70m auch nicht unbedingt ein Damenbike sein - HerrenrÃ¤der sind meist noch etwas gÃ¼nstiger bei gleicher Ausstattung.

Hoffe, geholfen zu haben . Viel SpaÃ weiterhin bei der Suche!


----------



## lulu42 (22. Juni 2010)

http://www.followmestore.de/Bike/Mountainbikes/XC-Hardtails/Trail-SL-6-Feminine-2010.html?refID=002

bin Obiges Probe gefahren und fand es  gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

